# 2016 Stanley Cup



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

@jmurray what do you think man? Y'all are possibly only two games away from going. It's looking pretty good for those Panguns!


----------



## jmurray (May 22, 2016)

@Kevin Tampa bay will not go away. I feel like it's gonna take all 7. Coin flip at this point. We got more talent , they got more grit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2016)

jmurray said:


> @Kevin Tampa bay will not go away. I feel like it's gonna take all 7. Coin flip at this point. We got more talent , they got more grit


And they're closer to the South. And their logo looks like "steal your face" skull.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I was listening to it up to about the middle of the 3rd before I had to stop listening. I guess the Lightning are better than I knew. I never saw a single of their games this year. I been watching highlights the past 45 minutes catching up on all the games and it's really any of the 4 team's to win it all at this point. I guess I would hope the Blues win it because that would make the Stars seem less vanquished if they went down to the eventual winner of Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2016)

Congrats Josh!

Penguins v Sharks - ought to be a great tournament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (May 27, 2016)

@Kevin It's been a wild ride! 4 more wins. Let's go pens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks like the Pens got this. Both finals have sort of sucked this year, NHL and NBA. No contest from the Sharks or the Cavs. So far.


----------



## jmurray (Jun 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Looks like the Pens got this. Both finals have sort of sucked this year, NHL and NBA. No contest from the Sharks or the Cavs. So far.


The sharks have made my pens play 60 minutes every game. They can't match the pens team speed, but they are certainly worthy opponents. The Blackhawks or stars would have made for a higher scoring series. Go pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a feeling. Poplar glue up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

T minus 5 minutes . . . I'll be listening in the shop.

Cool trophy now put all the engravings on it.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Annnnnnnnnnnnd it's on!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

WOW! That didn't take long at all. 

Sharks - 1
Pens - 0


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Holy. Cow.

2 - 0 Sharks. Not even 3 minutes have passed - they're on fire.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Pen power play coming......


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Damn. 2-1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks like we got a game here boys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow. 2-2 already. Shaping up to be a high-flying war. Either that or the Pens are now going to walk away with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't think I'm going to get anymore work done today. I made the mistake of putting the video on, on the computer . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh damn another pen pp. Sharks are in trouble. Man this is as good as hockey gets they're both playing for their lives like there's only 1 minute left.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2016)

I won't be able to catch the whole game but wish I could! It's gonna be a good one just from the looks of the first 4 minutes.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

WHOA! That was close!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Even the announcer said _"HE SCORES! No. Referee says no. "_


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Pens seem like they're getting some borderline calls in their favor and Sharks are not getting some calls they should.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

3-2 Fish. What a game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 9, 2016)

Pens are gonna come hard in the third.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Pens vs Jones.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

_Turn out the lights . . . the party's over . . . . . _

Game 6 Sunday.


----------



## jmurray (Jun 9, 2016)

Bummer

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

You still only have to win 1 - Sharks gotta win 2 more. I hope the Sharks win it all though. Y'all have 3 cups they don't have any.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Gonna be in the Shark Tank too. We might see a game 7.


----------



## Brink (Jun 10, 2016)

Pay me or I'll stay around


----------



## jmurray (Jun 10, 2016)

@Kevin I'm kinda relieved you are rooting for the sharks. That's the touch of death , far as I can tell.

Expect a solid game from young Matt murray, we like to celebrate in other peoples buildings. Game 6 ends 4-2 pens. Break out the brandy

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

jmurray said:


> @Kevin I'm kinda relieved you are rooting for the sharks. That's the touch of death , far as I can tell.





I can't deny it. Until I bragged on it, my sports guessing on this site was almost perfect. But then I bragged about it and THAT is the kiss of death....


----------



## jmurray (Jun 13, 2016)

How sweet it is! What a season. Sharks played a hell of a series. Martin Jones was the best player on either team. He played Conn Smythe caliber hockey.

Pens are set up for another run next year. Young, fast, and hungry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2016)

Congrats on the cup. They were the better team.

I hope Dallas can stay healthy next year. I really believe we would have got past the Blues at least if we hadn't had so many key injuries. We also need a top tier goalie. We might get to the finals or even to the cup with our present goalies but I just don't think we can win it all with them.

I'm already watching their off season moves. We have a lot of good UFAs whi can leave. Of the 4 best forwards who can leave I hope they sign Eaves and Scevioir. We carried 8 defenseman this year I hope they drop one and fill oit with another good forward.

If we can pull that off and Seguin stay healthy AND we get an Ed Belfour v 2.0 somehiw ... watch out my Northern hockey brother because we might have something to say about a second Stanley cup in Dallas. 1999 is too far back. I was in the keys on a dive trip and my gal friend from Vancouver was passed out from exhaustion when Brett Hull wristed it i to the net in 3xOT and I let out a scream and woke her up but didn't care. We had to be up in a couple hours to dive. It was a great day. And NO he was 't in the crease!


----------



## jmurray (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah Hulls goal was good, I didn't like that crease rule anyway. As long as your not interfering with the goalie, it's all skaters ice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

